# Half seat Canter



## palmbeachpony (Jan 13, 2016)

The main thing I would work on is less stiffness in your arms. Your elbows should not be locked and your arms should follow the horse and keep a consistent contact. Taking a driving rein can help with that feeling and will keep your elbows soft.

I feel like you are trying hard to be still, but it creates a sense of stiffness. I think you will find you have better shock absorption if you follow the horse with your arms and think of your hips as moving with the horse while you sink in your heels with every stride and not fight the motion of the horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think you're trying too hard as well - which as already said is making you tense and stiff which in turn makes you struggle with your balance 
I know nothing about US hunter/jumper classes so can't help you there but I think you might find the transition from canter back to trot easier at this point if you went back into 3 point to do it which makes it easier to get the horse together. He's rather too 'strung out' you need to work on his collection so he's altogether smoother and better balanced


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with palm beach and jaydee and want to add that while working on your balance and two point (also called a half seat), shortening your stirrups a hole or two may help you sink in your heels better.


----------



## DaCharles (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you for the critique and advice everyone! I'll more than likely be able to work on my canter more these next few weeks because I'll be riding this mare in the video more. (She's usually less strung out but she hadn't been ridden in a few weeks, plus she's still a little green in general) 

When I'm cantering I do tend to feel like I'm getting 'too stiff' and I can feel myself lose balance entirely. What's the best way to relax? (Even when I'm not nervous, on and off horse, my body tends to stay tense. It's rather annoying actually lol)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Maybe look at some 'off the horse' exercises to help you relax and loosen up and then transfer the thinking behind them over to your riding. Sometimes just deep breathing helps a lot or imagining yourself to be rather like a rag doll though not in the extreme - just loose and supple
If you're stiff and tense you won't be balanced
If it was me I'd forget about the 2 Point in canter and ride it in 3 point until you're feeling stronger and more secure in the saddle again


----------



## Irish Treasure (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes you are very stiff but hey at least your trying it would also help if your calf was against her way more I think  Great Job!


----------

